# Glacier bay parts in a moen



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

E hired a new guy and he rode with me the last few days. Just like any new guy he his talking a big talk about skill and knowledge. But today I heard enough he told me that lowes has a deal with Moen to put glacier bay stems in their Moen products. What the hell!!!!!!!! I wanted to call bull**** but that would have maid for a uneasy ride back to the shop. I think I've heard it all.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea b.s.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They are both cheaply made faucets.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Hats off to lowes if they pulled Glacier bay from home ghetto and convinced them to put their stems in Moen faucets. Sounds like you got a real wiener there.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

Yea and a delta cartridge will fit in a new peerless faucet 0_o


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Your new guy sounds like he is 'confused'. IMO, Moen makes some decent stuff, but your not going to get it at the big box store.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

He might have seen the Moen 1255 catridge and got confused.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

The glacier bay cartridge does bear a resemblance to a moen 1225 cartridge but it definitely isn't the same thing. If you didn't do a lot of either and saw a 1222 you might mistake it for the GB shower cart.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

No he should know said he held four journeyman card in four states and has been in service for last ten years.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> No he should know said he held four journeyman card in four states and has been in service for last ten years.


 He held or PAID for four cards.. did you see them personally??


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Moen still has great plumber support,
they honor their warranty and will ship parts or faucet replacement directly to the plumber or home owner.
unlike Delta and Price Pfister....they will only deal with the end user..
warranty has to be handled through supply house otherwise
recently had a Moen pull out spray that I could not dissassemble due to corrosion, they shipped out a comparable faucet at no charge.
that warranty faucet replacement went a long way with my customer

don't be casting asparagus(aspertions) about Moen


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> They are both cheaply made faucets.


agreed, but Moen warranty is good


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

HOMER said:


> agreed, but Moen warranty is good


I like Moen too.
I have 3 supply houses near by that handle replacement parts , I hand over the bad cartridge or any other part and walk out with zero cost.:yes:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I like Moen too.
> I have 3 supply houses near by that handle replacement parts , I hand over the bad cartridge or any other part and walk out with zero cost.:yes:


They used to do that here when I started in the trade. They don't do that at the supply house anymore. I guess moen wants to authorize them individually. Too many guys turning in handfuls of old cartridges.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I like Moen easy to repair minimal parts to carry on truck, good warranty, exelent cust service, halfway decent faucets. I put them in my house no complaints here. As long as you buy them at a supply house and not Home Cheapo or Blowes. They make their products extra special for the average homeowner. Cheap garbage that looks like what you buy at suplyhouse.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Never could show them


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Never showed cards. Don't think he will work out


----------



## Mega plumbing (Dec 20, 2011)

Glacier bay is complete garbage made by home depot. I stay far away from that crap.


----------

